# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Άρρωστο παπάκι

## mixalis91

γεια σας! χρονια πολλα κ χριστος ανεστη! πριν απο 1 μηνα εβγαλα στην μηχανη 1 πρασινοκεφαλο παπακι μαζι με νανακια. πριν 2 μερες για καποιο λογω αγνωστο βλεπω το παπακι κατω, να μην μπορει να περπατησει και να εχει το ενα ποδι πισω και το αλλο κανονικα, δεν κανει καμια προσπαθεια να σηκωθει! απο οταν το ειδα ετσι εκανα απολυμανση στο μερος που τα εχω και μετεφερα το παπακι σε ενα κλουβι μονο τ. τι μπορει να επαθε?

----------


## jk21

με αυτα τα στοιχεια δεν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε .καποιες φωτο του πουλιου και ειδικα στο ποδι που δειχνει να εχει προβλημα και στην κοιλια  του αλλα και κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι .δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο στην περιοχη υπαρχει;

----------


## epanomizoo

αν και δεν μπορω να κρινω απο αυτα που λες (μια φωτογραφια θα βοηθουσε)
θα ελεγα οτι 3 πραγματα ειναι πιθανα
1 )botulism . an yparxoyn ποντικια στο κοτετσι μεταδιδουν την τοξινη .οδηγει σε παραλυση και σχεδον αδυνατο να το σωσεισ 
2 ) η ψευδοπανωλη εμφανιζει συμπτωματα στο νευρικο συστημα και πιθανον να εξηγει την παραλυση αν και θα εβλεπεσ και σπασμουσ και παραξενεσ κινησεισ
3) ακαταληλη διατροφη (τα κοκαλα μεγαλωνουν με αφυσικο ρυθμο και φευγει ο τενοντας απο τη θεση του (μονο ευθανασια σε αυτη την περιπτωση)
τι το ταιζεισ ? ειναι αγριοπαπια η ημερο χρωματιστο?

----------


## epanomizoo

τα αγρια πτηνα θελουν διατροφη καταληλη για το ειδοσ τους .
αλλη τροφη για παπιες αλλη για φασιανουσ αλλη για παγωνια κτλ
η τροφη για κοτεσ οδηγει σε παραμορφωμενα κοκαλα και στο θανατο. το φυραμα αναπτυξης για κοτες κανει μονο για κοτες .
αν τρεφονταν με κοτοτροφη και ηταν αγριοπαπια τοτε ετρωγε λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απο αυτη που ειχε αναγκη (τα κοτοπουλακια θελουν 19-21% και τα παπακια γυρω στο 23-24%) και ασβεστιο πολυ περισοτερο οποτε τα κοκαλα του μεγαλωσαν πολυ γρηγορα και οι τενοντεσ του οχι οποτε βγηκαν απο τη θεση τους

----------


## mixalis91

καλημερα, πτηνιατρος δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αλλα θα παω αυριο στον κτηνιατρο μου. οι κουτσουλιες του ηταν ασπρες, σημερα ειχαν κ χρωμα καφε με ασπρο. το αυγο μου το εδωσε ενας γνωστος μου για να δω τι θα βγει, ειναι απο αρσενικο χηνοπαπια και θηλυκια αγρια πρασινοκεφαλη, την ειχα δει απο κοντα. το μικρο ειναι μαυρα κ τωρα βγαζει καφε πουπουλα. απο τροφη το ταϊζω σιταρι, φυραμα αναπτυξης (αλερι και σε μορφη τραχανα) και καλαμποκι σπαστο. 
δεν τα πτηνα τα εχω σε καλα στεγασμενο χωρο μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν με θερμολαμπες και δεν ερχονται σε επαφη με ποντικια!
οποια προταση εχετε ευπροσδεκτη!

----------


## epanomizoo

η τροφη που δινεισ ειναι εντελως ακαταληλη .δινεισ φυραμα για κοτοπουλα(19%πρωτεινη) (που ετσι και αλιως δεν κανει) και ακομη χειροτερα το ανακατεβεισ με σταρι (11% πρωτεινη) και καλαμποκι (9% πρωτεινη) το παπακι ειναι ψιλοκαταδικασμενο με τετοια διατροφη .
με τετοιεσ αναλογιεσ διατροφησ αν εχεισ σε παπακια ενα ποσοστο επιτυχιασ 10-20 % να το θεωρεισ μεγαλη τυχη .ενα στα δεκα θα επιβιωνουν και αν
ποτε τροφη σε μορφη αλευριου σε παπιεσ χηνεσ κυκνους . δεν μπορουν να το καταπιουν και πνιγονται .αν ειναι αλευρι πρεπει να το ανακατευεισ με νερο να γινεται σα κουρκουτι

----------


## epanomizoo

ΠΑΠΙΕΣ  0- 3 εβδομάδων



ΕΙΔΟΣ

ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ


καλαμποκι



3000


σταρι


1000


σογια


5544,6


κριθαρι



0


βρωμη



500


κεχρι



500


Μαρμαρο

79,084


D Phosphate

57,995


Μεθιονινη

17,926


Αλατι


26,361


λυσινη


0


ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ



10,545

ΠΑΠΙΕΣ  3- 6 εβδομάδων




ΕΙΔΟΣ

ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ



καλαμποκι



3000



σταρι


1000



σογια


3145,3



κριθαρι



0



βρωμη



500



κεχρι



500



Μαρμαρο

62,719



D Phosphate

22,807



Μεθιονινη

17,92



Αλατι


20,363



λυσινη


0



ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ



8,1453





ΠΑΠΙΕΣ  6- 12 εβδομάδων




ΕΙΔΟΣ

ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ



καλαμποκι



3000



σταρι


1000



σογια


1635,5



κριθαρι



0



βρωμη



500



κεχρι



500



Μαρμαρο

38,044



D Phosphate

6,6355



Μεθιονινη

10,617



Αλατι


16,589



λυσινη


0



ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ



6,6355






ena παραδειγμα διατροφης για παπακια 
ΠΑΠΙΕΣ  ΕΝΗΛΙΚΕΣ



ΕΙΔΟΣ

ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ


καλαμποκι



2000


σταρι


1000


σογια


365,32


κριθαρι



1000


βρωμη



1500


κεχρι



500


Μαρμαρο

84,871


D Phosphate

55,166


Μεθιονινη

9,548


Αλατι


15,913


λυσινη


0


ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ



6,3653



για ενηλικεσ παπιεσ εκτοσ αναπαραγωγης

ΠΑΠΙΕΣ  ΟΩΤΟΚΙΑ



ΕΙΔΟΣ

ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ


καλαμποκι



2000


σταρι


1000


σογια


924,09


κριθαρι



1000


βρωμη



1000


κεχρι



500


Μαρμαρο

267,24


D Phosphate

7,7089


Μεθιονινη

8,9937


Αλατι


16,06


λυσινη


0


ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ



6,4241



τροφη για αναπαραγωγη


ετσι φτιαχνω εγω τη τροφη για τα πτηνα .φυσικα εκανα ενα προγραμμα στο εξελ και τα βγαζει αυτοματα χωρισ να κανω εξισωσεισ καθε φορα. αν θεσ μπορω να στο στειλω

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις! 
τι βιταμινη δινετε?

----------


## epanomizoo

bitaminh αγοραζω ετοιμο μιγμα απο ενα μυλο ζωοτροφων στη θερμη που φτιαχνει παπιοτροφη για ημερεσ παπιεσ (τισ ασπρεσ που γενανε αυγα καθε μερα).  την τροφη δεν μπορω να την ταισω στα δικα μου παπια γιατι ειναι αγριοπαπιεσ και αν τους εδινα τροφη για ημερεσ παπιεσ το συκωτι τους σε κανα δυο χρονια θα γινοταν κερινο και θα ηταν μονο για φουα γκρα.
οποτε αγοραζω ετοιμο χυμα μιγμα πολυβιταμινησ για παπια και βαζω τα υπολοιπα υλικα για τη τροφη. τα αγρια παπια με καταλληλη διατροφη ζουν 12-15 χρονια και αναπαραγονται μεχρι τα βαθια τουσ γεραματα με ακαταληλη διατροφη ζουν 2-3 χρονια και δεν αναπαραγονται.
καθε ειδοσ πτηνου θελει τη σωστη διατροφη για το ειδοσ και την ηλικια του
το γεγονοσ οτι μια παπια ειναι πιο φτηνη απο εναν παπαγαλο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει τισ δικεσ τισ αναγκεσ
με την ιδια λογικη και ενασ ακριβοσ παπαγαλοσ θα ζουσε 2-3 χρονια (αντι για 50)αν ετρωγε ψωμι κανα φρουτο και μερικουσ σπορουσ σε τυχαιεσ αναλογιεσ  
οταν τα πουλια ειναι για παραγωγη κρεατοσ δεν σε νοιαζει αν θα εχουν μακροζοια και τελεια υγεια . οταν τα εχεισ για ομορφια και σαν κατοικιδια τοτε θελει λιγο περισοτερο κοπο

----------


## mixalis91

σημερα εψαχνα να βρω βρωμη στα εργοστασια με ζωοτροφες. μονο ενα ειχε και πηρα. και μου λεει ενας για αλογα την θελεις κ τ λεω για παπιες κ μου λεει δεν κανει. εχω κ ενα ζευγαρι καναδεζικες χηνες κ χηνες κινας. να τις ταϊζω ιδια τροφη που δινω στις παπιες?

----------


## mariakappa

πως ειναι τωρα το παπακι? πηγες στον γιατρο?

----------


## epanomizoo

oi kanadezikes xhνεσ και οι αγριοπαπιεσ μπορουν να τρωνε την ιδια τροφη. δεν ξερω αν οι χηνεσ κινας γενενε αυγα συχνα η μια φορα το χρονο οπως τα αγριοπουλια. τα φυραματα του εμποριου απευθυνονται σε παραγωγικα ζωα δηλαδη σε κοτες και αλλα πτηνα τα οποια εχουν μεγιστη παραγωγη για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και μετα σφαζονται και καταναλωνονται
τα αγριοπουλια δεν αντεχουν τετοια τροφη γιατι δεν ειναι παραγωγικα οποτε μαζευουν λιποσ σε εσωτερικα οργανα (κυριος διηθηση λιποδους ιστου στο συκωτι) η παθαινουν ζημια στα νεφρα λογω υπερβολικου ασβεστιου. τα ημερα ειδη συνηθως εχου εξελιχθει για να δινουν το κρεασ τουσ και τα αυγα τους οποτε εχουν διαφορετικεσ αναγκες απο τους αγριουσ προγονους τους .τα ημερα ομως θα ειχαν ελειψεισ αν τρεφονταν με τροφη για αγριοπουλια και επρεπε να γεννανε καθε μερα αυγα. την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης εχουνπαραπλησιεσ αναγκεσ και τα ημερα και τα αγρια πτηνα
γενικα το προβλημα ειναι οι πρωτεινεσ, οι σποροι ειναι πλουσιοι σε λιπος και υδατανθρακες και φτωχοι σε πρωτεινες. ακομη και μονο καλαμποκι να ταιζεισ τα πτηνα οπως κανουν πολλοι αυτα θα παρουν τισ πρωτεινεσ που εχει αναγκη το σωμα τους απλως θα φανε τη διπλασια ποσοτητα τροφης . ο ανθρωπος θελει περιπου ενα γραμαριο πρωτεινη για καθε κιλο βαρους του ,φανταζεσαι να μην ετρωγε καποιος  κρεασ ,γαλακτοκομικα, οσπρια, θαλασινα και να τρεφονταν μονο με τηγανητες πατατες και μακαρονια ?ποση ποσοτητα θα επρεπε να τρωει για να καλυψει τις αναγκες του?ποσο βαρος θα επαιρνε καθε μηνα?
γιαυτο τα ποσοστα στις τροφεςς θελουν να εχουν ακριβεια
αυτα που γραφοει ο κοσμος για αυγοτροφες και mealworms σε παπιες φασιανους και αλα μεγαλοσωμα πτηνα ειναι ανευ ουσιας ,αν καποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα να δινει 1-2 κιλα αυγοτροφη η mealworms καθε μερα τον συγχαιρω .αυτα εχουν νοημα μονο για καναρινια κτλ 
στα μεγαλα οικοσιτα πτηνα οι επιλογες ειναι σογια (αναγκαιο κακο) ,κτηνοτροφικο ρεβυθι, κρεαταλευρα και ιχθυαλευρα (απαγορευμενα απο το νομο)
για τις ημερες χηνες δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη (δεν ειχα ποτε μου χηνεσ και δεν γνωριζω πως συμπεριφερονται  ουτε το εχω ψαξει)
η βρωμη ειναι καλη τροφη εχει πολλεσ φυτικεσ ινες και πρωτεινη περιπου 18 % (στην αρχη δεν τους αρεσει γιατι εχει τσοφλι αλα θα τη φανε)
φρουτα χορταρι και λαχανικα δινε σε ολα τα πτηνα οση ποσοτητα θελουν καθε μερα .
telika το παπακι τι εγινε ?αν ειναι θεμα τενοντα τελικα που απο αυτα που λες μαλλον αυτο ειναι ζητα απο το γιατρο να το ''κοιμησει'' η με καποιο γρηγορο τροπο σκοτωσε το εσυ .ποτε πουλακι με βγαλμενο τενοντα δεν επεζησε και τυρανιουνται πολυ μεχρι να πεθανουν

----------


## epanomizoo

gia ημερες παπιες,χηνες ,εμου,ορτυκια δεσ τους πινακες του πανεπιστημιου της βορειας Καρολινασ .εχουν απιθανες πληροφορειες. ο καθηγητης εκει ειναι κατα ενα μερος ελληνας και ειναι πολυ ευγενικος και εξυπηρετικος ανθρωπος
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsc....html#gamebird
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsc...ing_ducks.html

----------


## mixalis91

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Το παπι δεν έχει σωτηρία! Δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί αλλά είναι πολύ ζωηρό, τρώει κανονικά κ πίνει κ νερό! Αν τ κάνω την θεραπεία με το φάρμακο που μου έδωσε ο γιατρός δν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## mariakappa

να προσπαθησεις να το σωσεις με την αγωγη του γιατρου.εμεις σου λεμε την γνωμη μας αλλα δεν το εχουμε μπροστα μας.αρχισε και βλεπουμε.

----------


## epanomizoo

τελικα τι σου ειπε ο γιατροσ οτι εχει? ειναι αρωστο η ειναι θεμα τενοντα? φυσικα κανε τη θεραπεια που σου ειπε ο γιατρος .αυτος το ειδε εμεις οχι. το κακο ειναι οτι αν δεν ειναι θεμα μολυνσης η καποιας ασθενειας δεν θα σηκωθει ποτε. απο εκει και περα παιρνεις τις αποφασεις σου .εχω δει στο ιντερνετ παπια αναπηρα που τους φορανε παμπερς και περνανε τη ζωη τους σε ενα καλαθι και τα ταιζουν στο στομα και τους αλαζουνε πανες . δεν πεθαινει αλα ουτε στο κηπο δεν θα γινεται να μεινει. προσωπικα το θεωρω παραλογο αλα ο καθενας εχει τη δικη του αποψη για τα θεματα ευθανασιας και αξιας της ζωης και η καθε αποψη ειναι σεβαστη.
φυσικα και σεβομαι την αφοσιωση και την αγαπη που δειχνουν καποιοι στο εξωτερικο για ενα πουλι που η φυση το εχει καταδικασει .τωρα το αν το ιδιο θα ηθελε μια τετοια ζωη ειναι κατι που δεν θα το μαθουμε ποτε
ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα
http://www.handicappedpets.com/sebastian/index.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYHgRNqkCKU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEluG...eature=related

----------


## mixalis91

ο κτηνιατρος ειπε οτι λογικα το πατησαν κατι νανακια που ειχα μαζι του. μου εδωσε και αυτο το φαρμακο για κολοβακτηριαση καπως ετσι το ειπε. αυτο μου το εδωσε διοτι εκανε ασπρη διαροια. ειπε να γτο παω παλι σε μια βδομαδα και αν δεν γινει μετα δεν εχει σωτηρια και οτι ειναι κριμα να σερνετε κατω!
αν ηταν στην φυση δεν θα ζουσε σιγουρα! παντως τρωει κανονικα μονο που δεν μπορει να σηκωθει.

----------


## jk21

ποιο φαρμακο σου εχει δωσει;

----------


## mixalis91

sulfadiazine-trimethoprim agroseed για 5 μερες μ ειπε να του δινω, δεν βλεπω οτι προκειται να σηκωθει. αυτο μου το εδωσε για την ασπρη διαροια που εχει. μαλλον πρεπει να τ κανω ευθανασια.

----------


## jk21

αν εχει εντελως ασπρες κουτσουλιες το μικρο δεν τρωει φαγητο .προσπαθησε αν γινεται να το ταισεις στο στομα .το φαρμακο ειναι οχι ακριβως το ιδιο αλλα συγγενικο του bactrimel (ανθρωπινου ) και cozumix plus (κτηνιατρικο ) και ιδιο με το primazol (κτηνιατρικο ) και καλο σαν ουσιες για το e coli 

το δινεις στο στομα ή στο νερο και οσο πιει; αν το δινεις στο νερο να ζητησεις δοσολογια απο το γιατρο για το στομα και να του το χορηγησεις μεσα σε στο νερο κρεμας που θα του ετοιμασει με φυραμα και αυγο μαζι με ηλεκτρολυτες που για μενα ειναι αμεση αναγκη να δοθουν αν εχει φουλ διαρροια .ακομα και για σαλμονελλα ειναι οκ σαν φαρμακο πιστευω .

αν μπορεις βαλε φωτο της κουτσουλιας και περιμενω συντομα απαντηση για τα υπολοιπα .μην χανεις το κουραγιο!

----------


## mixalis91

οταν ειχε ασπρη διαροια ετρωγε κανονικα. τωρα ειναι καφε με ασπρη. τρωει κανονικα ολες τις μερες, το φαρμακο το δινω με την δοσολογια του γιατρου στο νερο! αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι δεν σηκωνεται να περπατησει! εχουν παραλησει οι τενοντες τ μαλλον.

----------


## jk21

νερο πινει κανονικα; τι ποσοτητα πανω κατω πινει; εχει σημασια οσο δινεις φαρμακο στο νερο ,να πινει κανονικη ποσοτητα και να μην τρωει τιποτα αλλο το οποιο να ειναι υδαρο ή χορταρικο το οποιο περιεχει νερο ,γιατι μειωνεται η κανονικη ποσοτητα νερου που εχει αναγκη και παιρνει λιγοτερο φαρμακο .φαινομενα παραλυσης (νευρολογικης ευρυτερα φυσης ) δημιουργει και η σαλμονελλα .αν ειναι κατι τετοιο μπορει να σταματησεις την επιδεινωση αλλα δεν θα εχει βελτιωση κινητικη το πιθανοτερο

----------


## epanomizoo

συνεχισε το φαρμακο για τη διαροια . τα βγαλμενα ποδια ειναι συχνο φαινομενο οταν η διατροφη δεν ειναι καταληλη. οταν ταιζα τους φασιανους κοτοτροφη (πριν ψαξω να βρω τι αναγκες εχουν) εχανα τα μισα πουλακια απο βγαλμενα ποδια. οι τενοντεσ δεν βγαινουν απο πατημα απο κοτοπουλακια (εκτοσ αν το πατησες εσυ ) αν δεν εχουν ηδη την ταση να βγουν  λογω κακης αναπτυξης.
απο πειρα θα πω οτι το θεμα με το συγκεκριμενο παπακι εχει 2 πιθανοτητες
1 ευθανασια
2  ζωη αναπηρο μεσα σε ενα καλαθι
σορυ δεν προσπαθω να κανω τον εξυπνο αλα εχω σκοτωσει δεκαδες φασιανακια στο παρελθον απο αυτη την αιτια και ξερω τα συμπτωματα και την καταληξη πολυ καλα.
το θεμα της διαροιας ειναι το μικροτερο απο τα προβληματα του. το πιο πιθανον ειναι οτι η διαροια οφειλετε στο γεγονοσ οτι σερνοταν στο πατωμα μεσα στισ κουτσουλιες απο τα νανακια
σε αυτη τη περιπτωση η ασθενεια του ειναι αποτελεσμα της καταστασης του και οχι η αιτια
τα τοσο αρρωστα (σε βαθμο να μη σηκωνονται) παπακια ουτε τρωνε ουτε πινουν. ζωηρα πουλακια με βγαλμενα ποδια ειναι σημαδι αυτης τησ καταστασης

----------


## mixalis91

η διαροια εχει σταματησει απο εχθες. αλλα τα ποδια οπως ηταν ειναι και δεν το βλεοω να εχει σωτηρια. μαλλον πρεπει να γινει αυθανασια γιατι ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωρειται ετσι. αυτη ή ασθενια μπορει να μεταδωθει σε αλλα πτηνα?

----------


## zweet

τι εγινε το παπακι?
ζει?

----------


## mixalis91

Όχι. Τι μου το θύμισες. Έγινε ευθανασία

----------


## zweet

κριμα..  :Animal0045:

----------

